# Minecraft?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys anyone into minecraft?!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a great game i just recently got it, do you play online multiplayer servers?


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I Love minecraft, i ran a server for a little while but then got sick of griefers


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

My EVE corp runs a private server for members.

We have about 110 registered people, usually about a dozen online at any one time across all time zones.

No griefing, well, except what we do to each other


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha, you guys should search genetalian on YouTube and go to the server that's what I play on!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What's minecraft lol? Seen people talk about it, looks like an old nintendo game?!....no offence..


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

That's the point! That's the game it is! But it's super fun!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

genetalian seems a bit laggy for us, we are in australia


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried it? He recently upgraded.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

i just jumped on a few minutes ago,


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

What's your name on it?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

its XXdollar-BillxX on Minecraft


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

I won't like ever see you in because you are in a different time zone.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably Not.....


----------

